# Provide source for pictures



## Marcel (Jun 16, 2018)

Hi guys,

Lot's of pictures are being posted on this site and this is great. We all enjoy them, especially the authentic historical ones.
Of course people who post them don't own all these pictures themselves, but they are usually found on the web or in book and re-posted.
We would like to ask you to acknowledge the source of the pictures you use as best as possible. This is only fair for the original owners and will prevent possible problems later.

So please add the source to your posted pictures if they are not your own. We've placed a little reminder with the post editor which I think you have probably already seen.


Thanks,
The Forum Team.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
8 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 16, 2018)

Thank you Marcel. 

We have had issues with owners before contacting the forum staff about the use of their pictures.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 18, 2018)

I think there should also be a general request not to scan pictures from books and post them without the authors' permission.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 29, 2018)

Ok everyone. I am seeing a lot people not sourcing pictures they are posting (myself included).

Please do so. We have had complaints before from photographers who said we were not giving credit to their pictures.

Please do not ignore this request.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 1, 2018)

Tagas said:


> Not trying to cause any trouble but funny enough i was just thinking about something (Pause, for members collective groan )
> Now i've read this i understand better, people scanning pics from books and posting them online, do they really do that? (Rhetorical question btw)
> No wonder the mods/owners are being sticklers for making sure no copyright issues are incurred. But considering A) All my pics i get from online/the net and therefore are in the public domain, and to a degree can be used. But im just wondering why i seem to be the only one here that's stating a source when posting pics. I must have looked at over a dozen today and nothing, nadda. Not a source in sight. So im kinda scratching my head unless every other memer owns all the pics they post.....



Smokey, its because of simple oversight, and a lil fact that you draw attention to yourself.

The others are not in compliance, and I point it out to them when I see it. I do however, have a full time job, and a family, so I don’t sit in here 24 hrs a day looking for non-compliance. It’s not that you are being singled out.

Are you ready to fix the double account?


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 1, 2018)

One thing I've learned, just because you got it from the net does not make it "Public Domain". Chances are it was "stolen" in the first place and posted over and over and it is still under the original authors copyright. I've been taking a lot of period photos from Wiki and they are pretty clear whether the photo is Public Domain or not. If it is, find the best photo you can find from the net. You can also upload the photo which includes giving credit to the original author. Finding a photo on the net, using Google Reverse Image Search and taking the time to research the said photo more times than not will reveal the original author. Getting rid of "Pinterest" searches narrows it down a lot. Only then if I can't find the original will I finally say "Found on the net"

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Oct 29, 2018)

One reason why I post verrrrry few, I can never remember!!!!


----------



## parsifal (Oct 30, 2018)

will do my best to comply


I have question though. Is it sufficient to post the source where you got a picture from, in which case postib a link to that picture would be enough. Sometimes it might be difficult to locate an original source.

This is an example

HMAS Sydney - Bing images


The link is to an image of the Sydney, the immediate source being wiki. Wiki doesn't own that image though, it actually comes from the AWM collection which gives blanket permissions for non profit applications


----------



## Wurger (Oct 30, 2018)

But if you click the Wiki bookmark there you will get the source site with the pic and info on it. There is clearly state it is the Public Domain. So you may source this one either with the link to the Wikipedia site or the AMW one. Also the URL address to the Bing.com site can be. as well.


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 30, 2018)

Notwithstanding that, I asked a similar question in the Picture of the Day thread. If you simply post a linked picture then you don't have to list the source.


----------



## Freebird (Feb 22, 2019)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Ok everyone. I am seeing a lot people not sourcing pictures they are posting (myself included).
> 
> Please do so. We have had complaints before from photographers who said we were not giving credit to their pictures.
> 
> Please do not ignore this request.


Maybe there should be a mandatory text box before posting pictures, to require a source?


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 22, 2019)

Freebird said:


> Maybe there should be a mandatory text box before posting pictures, to require a source?


I recall there used to be a text box asking for a source.
When I upload a photo, it's usually an image that's not owned or out of copyright.
If it's a unique image or found specifically on a particular site (like a recent Luft'46 3-view), I give attribution.
In Matt's "Girls and Aircraft" thread, I posted a series of "Wings of Angels" photos and before I posted any images, I asked the photographer if I might have permission. He was happy to oblige and I made sure that every photo I shared, had his "courtesy of..." below the attached photo. And this was many years ago.


----------



## Red 3 (Jul 31, 2019)

A text box sounds good. For those of us, and I’m sure there’s more than just myself, this is all gobbledygook and black box wizardry. I use the internet but I sure don’t understand it’s ins and outs and don’t particularly wish to learn all its intricacies. Hats of to those of you that delve into understanding paragraph and section of acts, rules and regs but that ain’t me. I’d be happy to comply but I’m not going into hours of study to do it, especially when some lawyer or beurocrat (spelling) is going to tell me that I misunderstood the language. A box with a reminder would be nice and I’d use it. My bio pic is mine and you can use it for whatever, darts, tp...


----------

